# Clamtk found 12 possible threats on my computer

## <3

after installing clamtk (sunrise overlay) I decided to scan my laptop to see if clamav could find anything. Here are the results. For some reason I am only able to quarantine the files located under the mozilla directory.

home/cashe/.cache/mozilla/firefox/yg5ltiz0.default/Cache/2/9B/47CBDd01               PUA.Phishing.Bank                     

/home/cashe/.cache/mozilla/firefox/yg5ltiz0.default/Cache/8/E6/F783Ed01               PUA.JS.Xored                          

/usr/portage/distfiles/luatex-beta-0.70.1.tar.bz2                                     PUA.Win32.Packer.Armadillo-59         

/usr/portage/distfiles/ps2eps-1.68.tar.gz                                             PUA.Win32.Packer.Armadillo-59         

/home/cashe/.cache/mozilla/firefox/yg5ltiz0.default/Cache/C/A4/D9B47d01               PUA.Script.Packed-1                   

/opt/Adobe/Reader9/Reader/intellinux/plug_ins/Annotations/Stamps/ENU/Dynamic.pdf      PUA.Script.PDF.EmbeddedJavaScript     

/usr/share/texmf-dist/doc/latex/visualfaq/troubleshoot-vlf.pdf                        PUA.Script.PDF.EmbeddedJS-1           

/usr/portage/distfiles/qca-2.0.3.tar.bz2                                              PUA.Win32.Packer.Mingwin32V           

/usr/portage/distfiles/qpdf-4.1.0.tar.gz                                              Heuristics.Encrypted.PDF              

/usr/portage/distfiles/libmng-1.0.10.tar.gz                                           PUA.Win32.Packer.Upx-57               

/usr/portage/distfiles/exiv2-0.23.tar.gz                                              PUA.Win32.Packer.PkliteV115V          

/usr/portage/distfiles/zziplib-0.13.60.tar.bz2                                        PUA.Win32.Packer.Armadillo-59  

Should I be worrired at all about these? This is a dual boot machine with Windows 7 on it. Also what should I do to correct this?

----------

## <3

The lack of responses is leading me to believe that no one here knows how to deal with this am I right?

----------

## mvaterlaus

apparently,

PUA[1] is the term for "possible unwanted application". so it is not generally a virus. I also have found an interesting article at the mint forums [2]. I don't think, that you have a virus on your box, but some self ectracting files and pdfs with embeded javascript scripts.

[1]https://github.com/vrtadmin/clamav-faq/blob/master/faq/faq-pua.md

[2]http://forum.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=108883&p=613016

----------

## gerard27

AFAIK clamav is to find MSWindows virusses.

If you want to check a Linux system use "chkrootkit" and/or "rkhunter".

Both are available in portage.

I've been using Gentoo Linux for over 10 yrs.

Always used the same user passwd and the same (different) root passwd.

Never any virus or intrusion.

Gerard.

----------

